# Gothic 2 DNdR: Roter Tränen - Pfeffer



## Tronox1200 (20. März 2005)

*Gothic 2 DNdR: Roter Tränen - Pfeffer*

Hi Leudz,

woher kriege ich "roten Tränen - Pfeffer"?
Den brauche ich für dieses Elixier der Geistveränderung. Ich habe es nämlich getrunken und 500 Erfahrung gekriegt. Leider bin ich ein speicherwütiger Mensch und ehe ich mich versah war der Speicherstand vor dem trinken schon weg. Also, brauche ich neuen Pfeffer.


*W   O   H   E   R   ?*


----------



## mr-stalker (20. März 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 DNdR: Roter Tränen - Pfeffer*

Cool es gibt Pfeffer bei Gothic 2 NdR ??

Nein tut mir Leid ich kann nicht helfen....

Viel Glück

MfG - Der Mann der alles zu stark pfeffert


----------



## mithrandir (21. März 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 DNdR: Roter Tränen - Pfeffer*

Daher:
-> http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=56885&highlight=pfeffer

bye, mith


----------



## Firen04 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 DNdR: Roter Tränen - Pfeffer*



			
				Tronox1200 am 20.03.2005 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leudz,
> 
> woher kriege ich "roten Tränen - Pfeffer"?
> Den brauche ich für dieses Elixier der Geistveränderung. Ich habe es nämlich getrunken und 500 Erfahrung gekriegt. Leider bin ich ein speicherwütiger Mensch und ehe ich mich versah war der Speicherstand vor dem trinken schon weg. Also, brauche ich neuen Pfeffer.
> ...



Ich glaube, dass du es verspielt hast, denn nach meiner Erfahrung gibts den nur einmal im ganzen Spiel. Du könntest dir helfen indem du cheatest aber da weiß ich auch nicht ob es einen derartigen Cheat, für das Einfügen des "Roten Tränen Pfeffers" gibt.

mg
Firen04


----------



## drake14 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 DNdR: Roter Tränen - Pfeffer*

Ich glaube schon dass es einen zweiten gibt, bei mir ists aber zu lange her dass ichs noch wüsste, wo der is.


----------



## mithrandir (21. März 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 DNdR: Roter Tränen - Pfeffer*

Dere!

Was versteht ihr an dem Link nicht? Dort steht doch, dass es zumindest im jeden Kapitel einmal bei den angeführten Leuten einen gibt...

bye, mith


----------



## LordKugelfisch (21. März 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 DNdR: Roter Tränen - Pfeffer*

1. Bei dem Typ am Marktplatz in Korinis
2. Bei Sagitta der Kräuterhexe hinter Sekobs Bauernhof

Hoffe geholfen zu haben. Mfg LordKugelfisch


----------



## Homerclon (21. März 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 DNdR: Roter Tränen - Pfeffer*



			
				Firen04 am 21.03.2005 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber da weiß ich auch nicht ob es einen derartigen Cheat, für das Einfügen des "Roten Tränen Pfeffers" gibt.
> 
> mg
> Firen04


Du kannst alle Gegenstände die du finden/kaufen kannst, ins Spiel Cheaten, gibt sogar etliche Gegenstände die man nicht Normal im Spiel finden kann, nur mit dem Insert Cheat sind die zu bekommen.


----------

